# Question about Medicare plan enrollment



## kim7346 (Mar 24, 2019)

Maybe someone can help me here? Hope so. I turn 65 in September 2019. Let's say I apply for Medicare Part A and Part B, and that coverage would then be scheduled to start on September 1. 

My question is: When can I sign up for Medicare Supplement insurance? Immediately AFTER I've signed up for Part B? Anytime during my initial enrollment period (IEP) -- as long as I've already signed up for Part B? Would that Medicare Supplement insurance not be effective until Part B is effective -- on September 1st?  So, conceivably, could I sign up for Part B on, say, June 4 and then sign up for a Medicare Supplement insurance plan on June 6th?

Or would I have to wait until after that "effective date" of September 1 to sign up for a Medicare Supplement insurance plan?  

I ask, because I was told by an insurance agent that I could buy one now -- even BEFORE I've signed up for Part B. My husband thinks I have to wait until September 1st.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 24, 2019)

If you call Soc Sec you can leave your phone number and they will call you instead of you waiting forever.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2019)

1-800-633-4227 Medicare
1-800-772-1213 Social Security


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2019)

You can sign up in June for a Supplement and have the effective date of Sept 1..


----------



## Pokerbetty01 (Apr 2, 2019)

you can sign up in June with an effective date of Sept 1st 2019


----------



## Slange55 (Apr 8, 2019)

My son deals with this for a living. He told me most people can sign up for a supplement with some companies as far as 6 months in advance of turning 65. You can't have a supplement unless you are going to have both Part A and B. Your supplement won't work until both Part A and B are effective. So you would be able to have it start on 9/1 with your Medicare. You will want to sign up before September 1st to make sure your insurance starts on time or you won't have it until the 1st of October. I talk about this with my son daily so I am pretty versed in how it works.


----------

